# Apivar shelf life



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

there is a mfg. date on the package or an expiration date, can't remember which. It's on the side if I remember correctly.



> Expiration date: 24 months - Batch number/Date of manufacture: See edge of pack


----------



## dvorai (Feb 15, 2018)

apivar comes in vacuum packaging and not sure if expiration date ( mfg + 24 months ) applies to the opened package.
i think, once opened, you have few weeks to use strips efficiently. 
this is very much like opening sealed dog's anti-tick collars.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

dvorai said:


> i think, once opened, you have few weeks to use strips efficiently.


 What if you vacuum seal the opened package....will that extend the useful life?


----------



## dvorai (Feb 15, 2018)

Grady Stanley said:


> What if you vacuum seal the opened package....will that extend the useful life?


very good question.sorry, but i have no definitive answer for you. 
after all the mode of action of apivar is "contact release" and still not clear to me how the vacuum helps to extend the useful life of strips. 
but anyways, this is what vendor states in his product brochure:

*"Apivar strips are vacuum-packed to preserve
their effectiveness. To guarantee a high
concentration of active ingredient in the hive,
Apivar strips must be used immediately after
opening the packaging. Discard any unused
product."
*

https://www.thorne.co.uk/image/data/apivar-faq-Europe-2017.pdf

look at paragraph #16


----------

